# What "other" names do you call your Malt



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't call Catcher by his "real" name very much. It has morphed in to Catchy, Mister, or Little Man. With my first Malt, Rosebud, I called her Bud, Budster, or Rose. The vet called her "The Bud". My Mom called her "Little Rose". 

What about your babies.... what do you call them?


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 18 2005, 08:29 PM
> *What about your babies.... what do you call them?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36274*


[/QUOTE]

Oh lord.. lets see we call Lucy:

-Luce
-Lulu
-Goosey
-Juice
-Pretty girl
-Baby
-Bubba

and soo many more.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Funny you should ask.My baby's name is Rudy but mostly we call him or Kazoodie. It[s just his funny personality.My daughter and her friends think he looks like a ChewBacca and the Kazoodie well who knows it sounds cute with Rudy I guess.........


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonestar_@Feb 18 2005, 08:47 PM
> *Funny you should ask.My baby's name is Rudy but mostly we call him or Kazoodie. It[s just his funny personality.My daughter and her friends think he looks like a ChewBacca and the Kazoodie well who knows it sounds cute with Rudy I guess.........
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hey that is cute.... Rudy Kazoodie!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Ruby Dooby Doo to the tune of Scooby Doo








Wetta (white girl)
Rubester
The Rube
My five year old grandson calls her the Beauty Queen
My husband calls her precious (I NEVER THOUGHT I'D HEAR THAT OUT OF HIS MOUTH)


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

There are SO many!!!









Brinkley
Brinkster
Brink
the brink-man
turbo
taz-the-spaz
buddy
mister
boy (momma's boy)
little **it (







)
Brinkley "no"
furr-ball
brat
stinker 
turkey
fluff-butt
beebies
baby
sweet boy
my dog
that dog
bubba


There are probably more...but I can't think of any...
he he







It all depends on the situation/action...ha ha...I am sure you can relate! Alot of them he really does come/respond to! Go figure! I guess it is all about the tone...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

heres parker's list

parker the barker
park 
parky poo
bo bo
bo-bers
monkey butt (cause it is shaved more than his other hair)
fluff butt
lazy butt
sleepy head
little man
munchkin
momma's boy
angel boy 

that's all for now hehehe


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Oliver
Little Man(pronounced yeetle mayun)
Brat
Momma's boy
Ollie


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Izzy Bella is nicknamed:

Izzy
Cujo
IzzyBella Fella
Junk Yard Dog
Killer 
WhizzyWoo


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2005)

BORIS......... equals...Bo., Borisky, bOris, Boo, Boris Badenuf (the dog's real name!)

Freddy..the Fredster, Fredriko, the crazy dog (which he is), momma's baby boo,


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Chico has nick names 
chic
chicee
my pumpkin
madman 
babyboy
come here my baby


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Beastie:

Beaster
Beastley
Beastling
The Beast
monkey boy
weebeastie
mommy's little beast (or mommy's little boy)
pumpkin
sweetbeast
Beastie 500 (when racing madly around the house)
little boy
furball
munchkin

We have other names for him when he does his business in places he knows he shouldn't.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut's nicknames are:
Nut
Nutty
Peanuttier
Fluffanutter
Newt (no idea where that one came from, but he knows we are talking to him)
Fluffer
Baby
Pooper
Cujo
AHH D*MN IT!!
Pen wah (it's chinese)
Swiffer 
Big butt
My grandma calls him by the chinese word for Peanut, but I don't remember what that is.

It's pretty cool that he knows all of these names are for him. I could randomly yell out some other name, and Peanut just ignores me and does his own thing.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Sunny:
Sun
Mister Fuzzy
Senor Fuzzy
Funny Fuzzy (i think i should have named him fuzzy)
Buddy
Little Guy
Foofy
Bunny


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Bailey's-
Bay 
Baybutt
BaileyBoy
Yip( our neighbors name for him)










Kirbie's_
Kurbster
Kurbs
Littleman
Hellun (







)
Yap(our neighbors again)









I'll have to let you know on Nikki / aka Lamby!!!!!!!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Feb 19 2005, 03:21 PM
> *I'll have to let you know on Nikki / aka Lamby!!!!!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36365*


[/QUOTE]

Aww when are you getting her?!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

LOL! I was thinking of posting this same questions. Our dogs are called all sorts of names, tho they usually relate to the original.

Jolie - JoJo, Joey, JoeyB (for Jolie the Bichon), JoGi, JoeyWeeWeedog, JoeBee

Sadie - Sadie Lou, Say, SaySay

Sassy - Sassy Sue, Sassafras, SassaMo, Sass

I'm so happy that we aren't the only ones who have morphed the original name into a bunch of others.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Feb 19 2005, 03:29 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww when are you getting her?!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36369
[/B][/QUOTE]

Im flying out March 7th!!!So excited


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Feb 20 2005, 09:41 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Im flying out March 7th!!!So excited








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36496
[/B][/QUOTE]
OMG!! That is VERY exciting.... Wow!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 20 2005, 10:10 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!! That is VERY exciting.... Wow!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36502
[/B][/QUOTE]

I still cant believe she's mine.Im sooooooo lucky


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

This was a fun thread! I got such a kick out of reading off the different names you all call your furbabies.

My favorite alternate name for Pico is: Fur Bag of Lazy Bones


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

We call Lacey:

Miss American
Lace
Baby Einstein
LS - my husband calls her LS for little ****.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

These are some of the names that Paris has grown to respond to...

1. Little boy
2. Son
3. Fluff-butt
4. boochi-boo
5. pear pear (like Paris, without the "is" sound

He likes boochi-boo and Pear Pear the most. 

Other names are when he gets into trouble...

and of course, he knows to stay away when I say Paaaaaaaaaarrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiisssssssssss!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Caesar-
Caesey
Caese
Teddy Bear
Scooby
Fluff (My mom and grandma always call him the fluff)
sneezer
Caesey-poo


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

welll let me see...
Kodie
Kod
Kodie man
poopie butt (cause he always gets poo on his butt! and then i have to cut it)
mamy (its supposed to be baby but when i say it in a baby voice it sounds like 
that... haha)
mam (instead of babe) (I hope i'm spellin this right)

i cant think of any others.... I mostly use mamy (instead of baby).. it sounds funny but its cute!


Its funny how you will be talkin to your little one and then you just make up names for them! Thats what happened to me!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Martini...







(not a lot of people call her that!)

Tini
Tinerz
Teens-b-neans
Teenie-weenie
Stinky-butt (self explanitory)








Little girl-- which gets shortened to LG

I think that is it... I think.... hmmm hahaha


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh, I think this is a wonderful thread! It's hilarious how many other names we have for our little ones!
Tavish gets called:

Tav
Precious Angel
Little Boy
Little Baby
Turkey or Turk for short
Monkey or Monk for short
Stinky (I have a wonderful friend, Connor. I've known him sice he was 1.5 yrs old - he's 5yrs now- and we are the best of friends. I wish he was mine. Anyway, we call each other Stinky as a joke, and now it's one of Tav's nicknames too.)
Connor (This is a mistake, but sometimes I call him Connor, especially after the three of us have been hanging out)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Everyone's names are so cute! I feel deficient! I need to get some more for Catcher. Kallie doesn't have any nicknames... that's awful of me!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Oh i forgot for this week only sunny is "the cone"


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

OKay LOL! You guys at least modify your pups name, I just come up with something TOTALLY different!


Brit'ny's NickNames 
*Ca Ca Head *(dont even ask, LOL!)- this is the one I use the most, she will now answer to Ca Ca more than brit'ny

*Birthday cake* - To which I also have a song, "My birthday cake, she's my birthday cake, yum yum in my tum birthday cake" No I did not get her for my b-day....

*Baby Hollywood*

*Brit Brit*

*Sh*t Sh*t *(she poops a lot)


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Feb 21 2005, 10:30 PM
> *Oh i forgot for this week only sunny is "the cone"
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36814*


[/QUOTE]
That's too cute!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Feb 21 2005, 09:30 PM
> *Oh i forgot for this week only sunny is "the cone"
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36814*


[/QUOTE]
Hehe!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 21 2005, 10:11 PM
> *Everyone's names are so cute! I feel deficient! I need to get some more for Catcher. Kallie doesn't have any nicknames... that's awful of me!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

haha dont feel bad- my poor thing doesnt even have a FIRST name!

All these names are fun to read!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 21 2005, 10:11 PM
> *Everyone's names are so cute! I feel deficient! I need to get some more for Catcher. Kallie doesn't have any nicknames... that's awful of me!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







Haha,and YOU started this thread!!!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

We considered the way she attacks her toys and her name most often is

"The Sissanator".......


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Feb 22 2005, 12:28 PM
> *We considered the way she attacks her toys and her name most often is
> 
> "The Sissanator".......
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Too cute!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Feb 22 2005, 11:28 AM
> *We considered the way she attacks her toys and her name most often is
> 
> "The Sissanator".......
> ...


[/QUOTE]







too funny!


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

We have a few for both our kids. 

Prissy: Prissy-Pa, Priss-Mo, and beautiful

Shiner (Min Pin): Shiner-Whiner, Handsome Spansome, Mini Me, Minners, Mini Pini, Mama's Baby Boy,Sleepy Shiner, and Turbo (only when he starts his running fit around the house I have no clue why he does this).


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Our Harley is often called Punky(Brewster) when he's acting up or Boo Boo (alot) I worried he thought that was he's name


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh and also Harley DUDE,when he's acting all male.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

here we go

Boom Boom
Boom
Boomer
Da boom boom boom
fluffy butt
fuzzy fur ball
fluffy furball
mean dog
lazy butt
pumpkin
lil boy
boomer schoomer (my fil)
goofball
boover (hoover +boomer)


his name gets sung to many songs tho.. like 2001 odessy theme, dragnet theme, shake your boom boom (







) and others..


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Chloe ~

Stinky Girl - are you my stinky girl?








Stinkerbelle
Mama's Baby
Chlowster - my husband calls her this
Little Bit of Heaven - my husband again
Little Miss
Baby Girl
Brat

And my neighbor calls her Cujo :lol:


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Some of Belle's Other Names:

Peaches; baby; furball, saucy; sassy; white lightning; little girl; and my sons and
husband like to refer to her as shortstack. This was a fun thread. I got aboard a little late but enjoyed all the names.~ Jackie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maltese Adora-Belle_@Feb 27 2005, 06:16 PM
> *Some of Belle's Other Names:
> 
> Peaches; baby; furball, saucy; sassy; white lightning; little girl; and my sons and
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Hey... neat names... "shortstack"... that's original and cute!


----------

